# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  اي فون فور إس iphone 4s صور ايفون 4 إس , مواصفات آي فون 4 s أس , مميزات iphone 4 s , سعر موبايل ايفو

## salinas

*اي فون فور إس iphone 4s صور ايفون 4 إس , مواصفات آي فون 4 s أس , مميزات iphone 4 s , سعر موبايل ايفون 4 اس الجديد من شركة أبل, iphone 4s price , اسعار اي فون 4 إس الجديد*       *مواصفات iphone 4s الجديد مواصفات اي فون 4 اس* 
سوف تكون الشاشة ريتا
وكذلك المعالج A5 معالج ثنائي النواة
واسرع بسبع مرات من نسخ الاي فون السابقة
الجهاز سيعمل علي شبكات GSM و CDMA
سيكون زجاج من الخلف
البطارية يمكن ان تعمل 8 ساعات للتحدث بالهاتف
البطارية يمكن ان تعمل 10 ساعات للفيديو
البطارية يمكن ان تعمل 9 ساعات للتصفح بالواي فاي
البطارية يمكن ان تعمل 10 ساعات للاصوت ,
  الكاميرا 8 ميجا بكسل, نسبة 60% اكثر عدد البكسلات, نسبة الاضاءة 73% اكثر, نسبة التقاط 33% اسرع, وكذلك خاصية تحديد الوجوه, وسرعة التقاط الصورة تقريبا 1.1 ثانية
كاميرا الفيديو تدعم تقنية التصوير HD 1080p وكذلك يحتوي علي خاصية منع الاهتزاز عند التصوير
  يدعم تقنية AirPlay والتي تعتمد علي بث من الجهاز الي الشاشة
وكذلك يدعم HDMI
وكذلك نظام او سكرتير Siri وهو نظام صوتي والذي يمكن من المستخدم سؤاله وسوف يقوم بالتنفيذ مثل : سؤال Siri عن الطقس وسوف يقوم النظام بالاستجابة ويخبرك بالطقس وكذلك تستطيع التحكم بالاي فون عن طريق نظام Siri ,وكذلك يمكنك سؤاله عن الوقت, وهو نظام يمكنك سؤاله وسوف يقوم ان شاء الله بالاجابة او الاستجابة, وكذلك يمكنك ان تطلب منه ان يوقظك في وقت معين وسوف يقوم بذلك, وكذلك يمكنك ان تطلب منه ان يقوم بقراءة الرسائل وسوف قوم بذلك, وكذلك يمكنك ان تقوم بسؤاله ان اقرب مطعم وسوف يقوم بأجابتك, وكذلك يمكنه ارسال الرسائل الي شخص معين, وكذلك يمكنك ان تسأله عن شئ ميعن وسوف يقوم بالبحث في الانترنت, كذلك يمكن ربطه ببرنامج لترتيب مواعيدك, وكذلك يمكنه السكرتير سيري من تحويل كلامك الي نص,واللغات المدعومة هي الانجليزية والفرنسية و الالمانية
كذلك اصلاح مشكلة الهوائي الموجودة في الاي فون 4    صور iphone 4s الجديد صور اي فون 4 اس

----------


## naoufalyou

لك الأجر و التواب

----------


## sherif

شكرا على المتابعه بس الاسعار

----------


## bessam

*شكراً لك*

----------

